# Pectus excavatum (merged)



## Evan (22 Apr 2003)

is there any medic‘s that have delt with pectus excovutom, and would it hurt my atempt to get into the infantry.  :warstory:


----------



## Korus (22 Apr 2003)

I‘m not a medic, but it would depend on the severity of the condition. If it‘s not too severe, and doesn‘t impede the operation of any of your organs, joints, etc, you‘ll be fine, but if you find that the condition causes you to have trouble doing PT, and/or impedes your full range of morion, etc, then yes it can be a problem.


----------



## Evan (22 Apr 2003)

thanks
,its moderate, and am thinking of a operation as a last resort.


----------



## combat_medic (23 Apr 2003)

I assume you mean Pectus Excavatum or "funnel chest".

The problem in itself is not that serious, but it‘s secondary and associated effects can be a serious concern in the military. Things like:

- displacement of the heart
- scoliosis 
- bone density problems
- rickets
- Delayed gross motor skills
- flat feet
- mineral deficiency

among other problems. I would consider speaking to your doctor about these associated problems, and see of surgery is an option. Also, call the medical staff for recruiting and speak to them about specific standards for entry into the CF as well as the trade you‘re interested in. 

It‘s hard to say for sure, but if your particular case is pretty severe, you may have problems getting in. Then again, if it‘s incredibly mild, it may not be a concern at all. I know this is a vague answer, but it‘s the best I can do without knowing your full history.


----------



## Evan (23 Apr 2003)

Thanks alot, all information is greatly helpful


----------



## Armymedic (7 May 2003)

I have seen a soldier in the military with that condition, but he had no associated medical problems. CombatMedics advice is good about consulting a doctor and the recruiting center as well. Your trade choices may be limited with secondary medical conditions.


----------



## Evan (11 May 2003)

i‘m thinking of surgery bout a would rather not, but if it affects me being in the army than i‘ll have surgy.


----------



## AJSangster (23 Jan 2011)

For the past 6 months I have played it back and fourth in my head, thousands of times over. Recently I have been seriously considering the reserves for a multitude of reasons that range from personal development to helping defend my fantastic country, Canada  . I am 17 years of age, and am currently not in school (though, I hope I can get back in). I am thinking of joining after I finish my education, and I would like to know what peoples opinions are on the reserves and what a standard training session would be like. My grades in math were quite average, never exceeding 70%, but I have had good grades in English and Social. I am not positive on what I would like to do in the reserves, but I have always wanted to operate a LAV 3 or a Leopard 2 as an armoured soldier. If that is not possible, I would also enjoy being an Infantry soldier. 

In August of 2010 I had surgery in my chest, in which they placed two bars to "reconstruct" my chest (I had a condition called Pectus Excavatum), and to increase my ability to take in oxygen (which was about 1/3 off of normal). The bars get left in for 3 years then get taken out through a small day surgery. At my current state, I am able to walk, run, carry heavy loads and I can even workout just fine without any (or minimal) pain. I am not sure what the military's stance is on this, and help would be much appreciated and thanked.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jan 2011)

I anticipate the overwhelming response to your medical question will be to speak to a doctor. There are a few medical professionals on the site, but for the most part we are laymen unable to comment. I doubt even the medics will venture to answer. I trust you understand the reason behind this. 

As for your desire to operate specific platforms, as a reservist, your options are limited. LAV 3's are used chiefly, though not exclusively, by the infantry. However, I believe there are no reserve units operating them. Leopard's are most definitely the domain of regular armour crewman. 

Do not despair. There are several class b and c positions that can see reservists operating these vehicles; these can be at Schools or deployments.


----------



## infantryian (23 Jan 2011)

Seconded...

Yours is a very unusual situation in which only speaking to the medical staff at the CFRC could figure out. 
You could always just apply and see what they say when your medical comes around.


----------



## BDTyre (25 Jan 2011)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> I anticipate the overwhelming response to your medical question will be to speak to a doctor. There are a few medical professionals on the site, but for the most part we are laymen unable to comment. I doubt even the medics will venture to answer. I trust you understand the reason behind this.
> 
> As for your desire to operate specific platforms, as a reservist, your options are limited. LAV 3's are used chiefly, though not exclusively, by the infantry. However, I believe there are no reserve units operating them. Leopard's are most definitely the domain of regular armour crewman.
> 
> Do not despair. There are several class b and c positions that can see reservists operating these vehicles; these can be at Schools or deployments.



Very true re: LAV III. I was a driver on my tour and qualified on the LAV III and other vehicles not found in the Reserves. While no opportunity has come up to go on a task as a LAV driver, there has been one as an RG driver (which I opted out of). One of my platoon's 2ICs was a Leopard 2 driver on his first tour and got a chance to train in Germany on the tank.

Reserve infantry is very different than reg force infantry. 2 out of 3 battalions of each of the 3 infantry regiments are mechanized, and hence will get training reservists are not likely to get. The remaining battalion is generally tasked with having an airborne company, again something very few reservists will get.

That said, being a reservist will give you an idea about what the military is like and even if you choose not to go the reg force route, there are always plenty of opportunities to work and deploy with the reg force. My unit has a member that is serving a 3-year Class B contract with CMTC in Wainwright - full time work doesn't necessarily mean deployment.


----------



## Nauticus (25 Jan 2011)

AJSangster said:
			
		

> For the past 6 months I have played it back and fourth in my head, thousands of times over. Recently I have been seriously considering the reserves for a multitude of reasons that range from personal development to helping defend my fantastic country, Canada  . I am 17 years of age, and am currently not in school (though, I hope I can get back in). I am thinking of joining after I finish my education, and I would like to know what peoples opinions are on the reserves and what a standard training session would be like. My grades in math were quite average, never exceeding 70%, but I have had good grades in English and Social. I am not positive on what I would like to do in the reserves, but I have always wanted to operate a LAV 3 or a Leopard 2 as an armoured soldier. If that is not possible, I would also enjoy being an Infantry soldier.
> 
> In August of 2010 I had surgery in my chest, in which they placed two bars to "reconstruct" my chest (I had a condition called Pectus Excavatum), and to increase my ability to take in oxygen (which was about 1/3 off of normal). The bars get left in for 3 years then get taken out through a small day surgery. At my current state, I am able to walk, run, carry heavy loads and I can even workout just fine without any (or minimal) pain. I am not sure what the military's stance is on this, and help would be much appreciated and thanked.



I'm not a doctor, but you should consider what you _can't_ do in that state. I'm unfamiliar with it, so I don't know, but if there are any physical movements you can't do, I personally would recommend waiting until it's done before joining combat arms.

I add again that I am not a doctor.


----------



## RHIB (4 Jan 2015)

Hello I am 14 years old and want to enlist when I am of age, I have pectus excavatum. I am planing on getting it fixed before I join the Army after I get the bars removed from my body from the surgery. So when I join my metal bars will be removed.Will I still be able to join the Army?

What are the rules for pectus excavatum in medical regulation's when joining? where can I find these?


Jack


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jan 2015)

You will be able to apply. Nobody here can tell you if you will be able to join.


----------



## Old and Alone (23 May 2016)

I have a minor case of pectus excavatum, ive done an X-ray and the results were that it was only had a cosmetic affect. Do you think medical doctors in Trenton who do the medical examinations for air crew do additional tests, or disqualify me? I had my normal medical test done at my CFRC, and the medical technician made no note of it


----------



## tyorke0 (14 Dec 2016)

Old and alone I know this reply is late so I hope you found an answer in my opinion no they wont again personal opinion.  I was in the same boat, I too have minor pectus excavatum that results in nothing same as you just cosmetic,  I had my medical yesterday and all they did was give me an official forces form for my doctor to fill out stating theres no issue and that it is just cosmetic no surgery needed etc,  

So i assume it will be the same for you but it could delay you application by a month or two because it requires the file to be review in ottowa ( or so im told)

Hope that helps


----------

